# how do I paint blood angels SM?????



## THAT-FAT-GUY (Mar 25, 2009)

Im thinking of painting me up some space marines. Im thinking of making them blood angel space marines because not many people ive seen play them and also they look very cool:biggrin:. But the thing is im confused on how I should paint them being new and not having much experience at just knowing how to I was wondering if anyone knew how to and could tell me


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

this is the games workshop website...

some times these links dont work too well ... if it dosent just look through the site... they have tutorials for loads of painting and modelling stuff.

https://www.games-workshop.com/gws/...atId=cat410002&categoryId=1100019&aId=2500038


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

as a blood angels painter i have to say i've seen looooads of other blood angels player around.

most people say paint them from a white base coat but my personal way is this:

black spray undercoat
base mechrite red (foundation paint)
3-4 layers thinned down blood red
devlan mud wash (citadel washes) on the recesses of the mini


thats just a basic idea of what i do.
ofc i do more for weapons and special characters but effecivly thats how i did stuff such as my assault sarge in my avatar


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

I believe there is a tutorial on painting red in the tutorials section, very simular to what thecomingstorm just mentioned, it could be his tutorial for all I know.


----------



## Mr J0se (Feb 18, 2009)

ive had some good luck with white, i personally like a lighter red over a darker one
and that link is the wrong way for "official" BA, those are angels encarmine, a subchapter of BA, actual BA, according to the codex are completely Blood red with a Black eagle and Green eyes. i use DA green for my eyes and i personally like it, heres some of my work


----------

